# Help!!! I need to rehome my rabbits :(



## JessieMay (Jun 27, 2012)

I hate having to do this but I just found out that my grandma is allergic to rabbits. I have 2 male rabbits. Romeo is a 2 year old lionhead and Coco is a 3-4month old himalyan dwarf rabbit. They are both so cute and I love both of them but my grandma has enough health issues. I hate having to do this :'(


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 27, 2012)

This time of year is the very worst time for needing to rehome rabbits. Have you contacted the Georgia House Rabbit Society?


----------



## JessieMay (Jun 27, 2012)

I know Ive seen alot of ads for rabbits. I havent contacted them yet. Im bout to.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jun 28, 2012)

Is there any chance a friend would take them through the summer? That would give you more time to find a permanent home. You could visit & provide the food etc.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 28, 2012)

ray:


----------

